
Verified accounts for everyone: Twitter announces new application process - jaxondu
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2016/07/19/verified-accounts-everyone-twitter-announces-new-application-process/
======
AWildDHHAppears
They also used it as a "weapon", removing verification from people who had
unpopular views.

